# The truth is, my Korean is limited...



## bailarín

Hello, Korean forum members:

How would I say the following? "The truth is, since my Korean (vocabulary and grammar) is limited, I can only speak at a beginner / conversational level."

Perhaps the example above is redundant, but it would be interesting to know how to convey this thought in different ways.

My attempt: 사실은 말하면, 재 한국말은 제한된인니까, beginner / conversational level 만 할수있어요.

Thank you very much in advance.


----------



## Kross

bailarín said:


> My attempt: 사실은 말하면, 재 한국말은 제한된인니까, beginner / conversational level 만 할수있어요.



Hello, bailarin

If you prefer to keep the word order, I'd say, "사실대로 말하면, 제 한국말이 짧아서 초보자/입문자 수준의 대화만 가능해요." Since this sentence is a little lenthy and redundant, you can just say, "한국말 잘 못해요."


----------



## gahando

Kross, rather than 사실대로 말하면, couldn't you just say 사실?

Anyway, OP, I'd just go with the straight-up 저는 한국말 잘 못 해요. Or maybe (a Korean should correct me on this, I suppose) 저는 한국어를 잘 몰라서 조금만 할 수 있어요 works as well?


----------



## Kross

gahando said:


> Kross, rather than 사실대로 말하면, couldn't you just say 사실?


 If you feel that 사실대로 말하면 is a bit redundant, you can just say 사실. But both are okay.  



gahando said:


> maybe (a Korean should correct me on this, I suppose) 저는 한국어를 잘 몰라서 조금만 할 수 있어요 works as well?


 Yes, it sounds so perfect that Korean-natives would not buy your comments at all.


----------



## eyesee

You can say that  

(사실) 저는 어휘나 문법이 부족해서, 간단한 말밖에 못해요.

(사실은) 저 (아직) 한국말이 서툴러요. 어려운 표현들은 잘 몰라요.

(사실)   저는 한국말이 서툽니다. 간단한 의사소통 정도만 가능해요.


----------

